# Shoreline Ret. Club Lic. Trial



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

The Open and Derby will held on the James Dean Property , Castle Rock Rd. , Woodstock , Ct. on Friday.
The Open will be on the upper field with the stone walls (Hickey Farm ) 
The Derby will be at the haylot by the tech ponds and large pond.
Both stakes will be entered from Castle Rock Rd.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates from the field?


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Callbacks to the Open LB (37 back): 1,2,4,5,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,23,25,30,31,32,34,42,43,44,45,47,49,51,52,53,54,55,58,59,61,62,64,66,67,69,71. Start with #23 at 7:30 AM tomorrow.


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any derby results?

Thanks


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

All I know is Zeva Boteze won the derby!!!!! YEEHAW!!!!!!!


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

In Derby Patti Roberts got 3rd with Pismo and 4th with Prophet. 

Congrats to them and Pat and Zeva!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Callbacks to the Open Water Blind: (19 back) 2,12,13,16,18,23,30,34,44,47,52,53,54,55,58,59,61,66,67


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Derby 2nd went to Lois Munroe with Stout (Nor'land Old Peculiar)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying callbacks to the water blind: (7 dogs) 1,6,7,8,11,13,15


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Qualifying call backs to the water marks:

1. 6. 8. 11. 13


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I congratulate you all for getting to the last series. This Q was a bear of a trial!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur Callbacks to Land Blind: 3,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,22,24,26,29,30,32,33,41,42,43,44,47,51,53,56,57,59,60,61,63


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Call backs to 4th series Open: 16, 23, 30, 52, 53, 55, 61, 67 (8 dogs back)


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Call Backs to Am 2nd series: 3,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,22,24,26,29,30,32,33,41,42,43,44,47,51,53,56,57,59,60,61,63 (32 dogs back)


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Open will start at 8am Sunday at the far low end of the Wood Duck Pond.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Callbacks to AM water marks: (10 out of 16 back) 12,15,16,17,26,43,44,56,60,61.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying Placements

1st - 11 - Christian - Lois Munroe
2nd - 1 - Justi - Lois Munroe (Terry & David Butler)
3rd - 8 - Kamikaze - Laura Weinmann
4th - 6 - Sandman - Claudia Norton
RJ - 13 - Ticket - Susan Noble


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats Lois to getting both dogs thru and getting both QAA. Congrats also to Kazi, Sandy and Ticket for making it thru a very challenging test.

Dawn


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

A big thank you to Lois for getting my girl Qualified All Age when I couldn't stay to handle her in the fourth! So proud of my girl.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Great job getting her to that last series Terry. Justi earned that QAA.

Dawn


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

mostlygold said:


> Congrats Lois to getting both dogs thru and getting both QAA. Congrats also to Kazi, Sandy and Ticket for making it thru a very challenging test.
> 
> Dawn


I second that... Your dogs looked great!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

mostlygold said:


> Great job getting her to that last series Terry. Justi earned that QAA.
> 
> Dawn


Thank you Dawn!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Results posted on Entry Express


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

I want to thank all my Marshals, Stewarts, Volunteers, Committee members and Judges for putting on a Great Trial! A small percentage of the membership once again came together to to make this trial happen.

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe K.


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Terry, Congratulations!


----------

